# Vorschriften für Messungen an elektrischen Anlagen



## Karli (10 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einschlägigen Normen und Vorschriften für folgende Dinge:

1. Strom- und Spannungsmessung an elektrischen Anlagen (Produktionmaschinen, Werkzeugmaschinen usw.)

2. Leistungsmessungen an elektrischen Anlagen (hier: Bedingungen für Messungen, Randbedingungen usw.)

In Dtl. ist nahezu ALLES genormt, da würde es mich wundern, wenn es für dieses wichtige Kapitel keine Vorschriften gäbe. Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Messung elektrischer Kenngrößen an elektrischen Anlagen im Betriebszustand.

Trotz intensiver Literaturrecherche habe ich KEINE einschlägige Norm oder Richtlinie gefunden. Hat jemand von Euch schonmal so etwas gesehen oder gelesen?
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## babylon05 (19 November 2008)

*re*

Also wegen Messen, was wir immer machen müssen ist eine BGV A3 Prüfung,
d.h. wenn du eine Anlage erweiterst oder umbaust oder neu machst.

Sowas wie Iso Prüfung, Schleifenwiederstand, PE Prüfung.

Wenn du mal sowas wie Protokolle dafür brauchst, schick mir eine PN mit deiner E-mail, da kann ich dir mal was zukommen lassen 

Gruß babylon05


----------



## HBL (19 November 2008)

Hallo Karli

Betreffend verschiedener Messungen findest Du Angaben in der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 im Kapitel 18 Prüfungen.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## Karli (20 November 2008)

Danke für Eure Hinweise.
Was ich such, sind Hinweise zu Energie- und Leistungsmessungen der Maschinen beim Bearbeiten - keine Normen für Maschinenprüfungen.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## MSB (20 November 2008)

Was willst du denn überhaupt Messen, von dem du der Meinung bist, das man sowas normen KÖNNTE?

Strom und Spannungsmessungen:
Also ich nehm dafür ja meistens Multimeter und Zangenamperemeter,
wenns ganz nobel sein soll auch mal ein Oszi mit entsprechender Zange.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## harmi (22 November 2008)

Die typisch teutonische Gründlichkeit in unserem Vaterland hinterlässt mittlerweile so große Spuren, dass selbst für die einfachsten Dinge nach Normen gesucht wird. Der Normungs- und Vorschriftenwahn hat in Deutschland einen solchen Stellenwert erreicht, dass jeder nur noch fragt, wo irgendetwas geschrieben steht. *vde*


Soll keine Vorwurf an den Verfasser dieses Threads sein, ist eher ein Allgemeinproblem.

Der gesunde Menschenverstand bleibt völlig auf der Strecke :sm23:


----------



## Klaus.Ka (23 November 2008)

Karli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einschlägigen Normen und Vorschriften


 


Karli schrieb:


> Was ich such, sind Hinweise zu Energie- und Leistungsmessungen .


 
karli was suchst du denn jetzt genau hinweise oder vorschriften/normen?


----------



## Karli (25 November 2008)

Bevor ihr mir "Vorschriftenwahn" vorwerft, erkläre ich meine Problematik an einem Beispiel.

Hersteller X baut Verpackungsmaschinen, Produktionsmaschinen oder Werkzeugmaschinen. 
Hersteller Y tut das auch, behauptet allerdings, dass seine Maschinen weniger Energie verbrauchen als die seines Konkurrenten X - beim gleichen Ergebnis: z.B. 100 Erzeugnisse pro Stunde.

Um Aussagen über den Energieverbrauch seiner Maschine machen zu können, mißt der Hersteller X die relevanten elektrischen Größen (U, I, cos phi, P, Q, S usw) & gibt diese im Hochglanz-Prospekt für die Messen an. Wie aber wird jetzt gewährleistet, dass die ermittelten und veröffentlichten  Kennwerte vergleichbar zu den Kennwerten der anderen Hersteller sind?
Wie kann der Kunde auf einer Messe die vom Hersteller angegebenen Kennwerte richtig interpretieren und mit Produkten anderer Hersteller richtig vergleichen?

Meine Frage bezog sich darauf: Gibt es irgendwelche Vorschriften oder Abmachungen, die solche Randbedingungen für Messungen festlegen. Es könnte z.B. drin stehen: Messung 1 bei Leerlauf mit Steuerspannung ein, Messung 2 beim Produzieren eines Teiles Z mit dem max. zulässigen Vorschub usw.

Es könnte ja sein, dass ein Hersteller seine Maschinen "schönmessen" will .. da schraubt er eben ein bisschen am Vorschub X und an der Drehzahl Y & der Energieverbrauch sinkt deutlich.

Versteht ihr, wie ich das meine?
Das ist kein "Vorschriftenwahn" sondern eine berechtigte Frage.

Es grüßt
Karli


----------



## HBL (25 November 2008)

Hallo Karli

Normen zu Deinen Fragen habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Es gibt jedoch energieoptimierte Motoren. Mit diesen Aktoren kann ein schöner Teil Energie gespart werden.

Das Schönmessen ohne irgendwelche Maschinenangaben wie Drehzahl, Vorschub etc. geht meiner Meinung nach auf unlauteren Wettberb hinaus.

Wenn so etwas bewiesen werden kann, so ist das sicher strafbar.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## Tobi P. (25 November 2008)

Dazu gibts keine Normen. Wenn du Maschinen versch. Hersteller vergleichen willst bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die in den Anlagendokumentationen angegebenen Nennleistungen zu vergleichen und natürlich auch auf Plausibilität zu prüfen (wenn die Maschine zwei Antriebe mit jeweils 10kW hat die beide parallel laufen und die Nennleistung der kompletten Anlage ist mit 13kW angegeben stimmt schon was nicht). Oder alternativ den Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen Kunden des jeweiligen Herstellers suchen die die Maschinen bereits im Einsatz haben.


Gruß Tobi

PS: Was soll eigentlich der Quatsch mit dem "Energieverbrauch"? Es wäre mir neu dass Energie "verbraucht" werden kann


----------



## Karli (26 November 2008)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> PS: Was soll eigentlich der Quatsch mit dem "Energieverbrauch"? Es wäre mir neu dass Energie "verbraucht" werden kann


 
Witzbold. Ich denke, diese Formulierung aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ist allen bekannt & jeder weiß, was gemeint ist.



Natürlich wundert es mich jetzt, das es für solche wichtigen Dinge keine Vorschriften gibt. Gerade in einer Welt, in der sogar der Krümmungswinkel der Banane festgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (26 November 2008)

Karli schrieb:


> Bevor ihr mir "Vorschriftenwahn" vorwerft, erkläre ich meine Problematik an einem Beispiel.
> 
> Hersteller X baut Verpackungsmaschinen, Produktionsmaschinen oder Werkzeugmaschinen.
> Hersteller Y tut das auch, behauptet allerdings, dass seine Maschinen weniger Energie verbrauchen als die seines Konkurrenten X - beim gleichen Ergebnis: z.B. 100 Erzeugnisse pro Stunde.
> ...


 
hallo karli
soweit ich weiß gibt es hierfür keine normen oder so. überall wird "schön gemessen" egal wo..denn jeder will sein produkt verkaufen. 
die einzige möglichkeit die ich da sehe ist das du selbst bei den beiden herstellern x und y eine vergleichsmessung machst wenn die anlagen schon vorhanden sind.


----------



## Karli (27 November 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten. 

Wie gesagt: Eigentlich wundert es mich, da ja in Deutschland und der EU nahezu alles genormt und festgelegt ist.


----------



## MSB (27 November 2008)

Wie gut eine derartige Normung funktioniert, siehst du ja,
wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufst.
Der Testzyklus für die Ermittlung des Spritverbrauchs ist ja auch "genormt".
Inwiefern das dann natürlich außer in Tendenz Aussagekräftig ist, dürfte ja jedem Autofahrer bekannt sein.

Nun ist so ein Auto aber bestens definierbar, es gibt in der Verwendung eigentlich keinerlei Überraschungen.

Bei einer komplexen Produktionsmaschine sieht das da schon anders aus.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Klaus.Ka (27 November 2008)

Karli schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Eigentlich wundert es mich, da ja in Deutschland und der EU nahezu alles genormt und festgelegt ist.


 
hmm wie willst du das denn normen? erzähl doch mal...
bzw würdest du auch die kosten für die messungen beim anlagenkauf mitbezahlen? sagen wir mal die anlage würde dadurch von grund aus teuerer 



MSB schrieb:


> Wie gut eine derartige Normung funktioniert, siehst du ja,
> wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufst.
> Der Testzyklus für die Ermittlung des Spritverbrauchs ist ja auch "genormt".
> Inwiefern das dann natürlich außer in Tendenz Aussagekräftig ist, dürfte ja jedem Autofahrer bekannt sein.
> ...


 
msb das seh ich genauso wie du


----------

